# Can I carry ruler?



## visu212 (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I take ruler to the PE exam room? Please advice? I am taking tet in Michigan. Any help from Michigan test takers?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep. I had one to use as a straightedge and nobody said anything to me about it.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

Rulers protractors triangles... all good. (at least in Cali) you may want to check your state board.


----------



## bph (Apr 23, 2009)

visu212 said:


> Can I take ruler to the PE exam room? Please advice? I am taking tet in Michigan. Any help from Michigan test takers?


NCEES rules say you can have two straight edges on your desk at one time, this includes rulers, triangles, protractors etc. I don't know if this means you can have more in a crate next to you, but only two on the desk at a time?

BPH


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had both a ruler (a steel straight-edge type) and a scale. No issues for me in CO.


----------



## testee (Apr 23, 2009)

the proctors will make sure you measure up.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

testee said:


> the proctors will make sure you measure up.


That's why I brought a yard stick...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

dude said:


> That's why I brought a yard stick...


For comical exaggeration?


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> For comical exaggeration?


Sanded down the hash marks and moved them closer together.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

..."so why is 2/3 of this yard stick blank?!?"


----------

